# Strengths and Weaknesses



## Hazuki-san (Oct 5, 2005)

Hello.   I recently had a discussion with my brother who is interesting in learning a martial art.  He wants a more agressive art, or at least on that offers more atemi.  He has been looking into practicing Hapkido, but is not positive and has asked me for advice.  What are the strengths and weaknesses of Hapkido?  Thanks.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2005)

It varies with the substyle and instructor, of course, but usually hapkido is strong on kicking, locking, and throwing, but less strong on striking (though of course it has that too). It usually does some weapons. Agressive? Well, it's similar to a mixture of karate and jujutsu, if that helps.

It's a good system, and he should probably follow up on it.


----------



## mantis (Oct 5, 2005)

take a look at some videos from
http://hapkidopanama.com


----------



## Hazuki-san (Oct 8, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> It varies with the substyle and instructor, of course, but usually hapkido is strong on kicking, locking, and throwing, but less strong on striking (though of course it has that too). It usually does some weapons. Agressive? Well, it's similar to a mixture of karate and jujutsu, if that helps.
> 
> It's a good system, and he should probably follow up on it.


 Just for the record when I was using the term aggressive, I meant relative to my art, Aikido (I have heard that Hapkido is largely internal as well though, so I would gather that it is not as aggressive as many others). I do not know why he wants to partake in an aggressive art anyway...


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 8, 2005)

Hazuki-san said:
			
		

> I do not know why he wants to partake in an aggressive art anyway...


 That is an important question and you might be wise to weigh it heavily.  If he is an aggressive person, an "aggressive" art might serve as an outlet for him.  Perhaps he thinks that the more aggressive the art, the better for self-defense it is - a common misconception.

 I'd ask that question of him before I pointed him in any direction.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 8, 2005)

Yes, I'm not sure what 'aggressive' means here. Steven Seagal is an aikidioist, but in his movies he make s it look pretty aggressive.


----------



## Hazuki-san (Oct 10, 2005)

Steven Seagal is not just incorporating Aikido into his action scenes for one. Given, Tenshin Aikido is an extreme form of Aikido. It is a "hard" style...some in the forum have said "severe"...

 Now I am not saying Hapkido is aggressive compared to other martial arts. I was merely stating that is seems more aggressive than, let's say Ki Aikido. I have heard about how effective Hapkido can be (and that there are several internal elements to it). I have also read about how impressed Bruce Lee was with it, and how he incorporated elements of it into Jeet Kune Do. 

 One of the first things that I should do is find out how "aggressive" he wants to go. The thing is that he also wants some internal elements (self-development..possibly spiritual, I am not sure). Hence looking into Hapkido. Thoughts? Opinions?

  Thanks.


----------



## Paul B (Oct 11, 2005)

My advice is to go and see for your..uh..himself. 

Trying to find out what Hapkido or any other art is like just from reading is just that.. "reading." 

There is no substitution for seeing and feeling it in person. Now get thee gone to a couple of different Dojang and find out which one is the best fit.


----------



## Hazuki-san (Oct 11, 2005)

lol, Well said.  I will pass that along.


----------



## spud (Dec 18, 2005)

As has already been said every instructor / school has a slightly different emphasises on each aspect of their syllabus.  Its always been an individual choice & has a lot to do with each persons personality & perception of what is &#8220;the true meaning&#8221; & use of the art.

Personally I was extremely aggressive when I first started training in TKD (full contact every night) but fund after channelling this aggression into training a healthy way to control it.  After I reached that point I found it more productive to do HKD as I found it a more rounded art & each technique can be done on multiple levels depending on the person & more importantly the situation (Helps with learning appropriate behaviour).  Also I&#8217;ve found through many years of teaching it tends to help people find a happy centre point eg aggressive people tend to become less aggressive & people who are too passive tend to become appropriately aggressive under certain circumstances.

It&#8217;s no good wining the fight & loosing the court battle.  Sending an aggressive person to a school of any style that will only increase this aggression is very self destructive for that person & is only setting them up for a fall further down the line.

Some of the biggest benefits Martial arts provide in my opinion are increasing the quality & longevity of person&#8217;s life, not creating more talented thugs. 

I hope this point of view is of some help, good luck.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 14, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> My advice is to go and see for your..uh..himself.
> 
> Trying to find out what Hapkido or any other art is like just from reading is just that.. "reading."
> 
> There is no substitution for seeing and feeling it in person. Now get thee gone to a couple of different Dojang and find out which one is the best fit.


 
Oh I agree.  That is why I don't like hearing or seeing people say "Hapkido is like Aikido and Karate or Tae Kwon Do."  or "Karate and Tae Kwon Do are much the same"

When you are interested in a class, then sit in on one or two and you will have a better feel for it.


----------

